# John Deere 9 Series Round Baler vs New Holland 560



## jrwhit04 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, I know everyone out there has a favorite "color" machine, but seriously, color and brand loyalty aside how does the New Holland 560 round baler compare to the John Deer 9 Series? We are debating on getting a new round baler and we have always run New Holland but we have had such a negative experience with our current BR780 that we are considering going with John Deere. We have decent support from both New Holland and John Deere dealers in the area, and we are baling 5x6 bales for cattle hay mostly.

The question I keep asking myself is do I switch to a John Deere baler, which I know nothing about, or stick with the New Holland becuase I am at least familiar with their design and how it works? Now, I know that every BR780 can't be as bad as ours, because if they were New Holland would be out of business, but most of our neighbors run John Deere balers and appear to have way less down time than we do.

Thanks.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

What kind of problems did you have? Was it a BR780 or BR780A? What year? Guy up the road a piece bought a new Case equivalent of the BR7080 last year--turned it back to dealer as a lemon!

Ralph


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

What issues did you have? Did you have the standard or wide pickup?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What about dealer support?


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Go Green you will be glad you did.


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

I am loyal to red. Only after last year I broke down and had to call green to bale me out. 568 jd big nice baler but the windrows were big and about 18% moisture. After I broke he picked baling where I left off and he could not bale it when my machine was eating it. I have 12000 bales on minor problems mostly foreign objects. BR 7070 it's been really good can't wait to see how the new rb 560 turns out.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Isn't the rb560 the stripped down version so to speak?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

OK. I stand corrected.


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

Yea it used to be. now they are matching the model number up with case like RB 460 560 and so on.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

3srcattleco said:


> I am loyal to red. Only after last year I broke down and had to call green to bale me out. 568 jd big nice baler but the windrows were big and about 18% moisture. After I broke he picked baling where I left off and he could not bale it when my machine was eating it. I have 12000 bales on minor problems mostly foreign objects. BR 7070 it's been really good can't wait to see how the new rb 560 turns out.


Maybe so, but it was not the balers fault. I bale 50 ton/hr with 567's in those conditions. Some guy's just don't know how to set them up right.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/simgad/5610705944982924185


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If it were me.....John Deere....coming from a new holland owner....but I don't thnk you can go wrong either way, might just come down to pricing and finance for me....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I took a good look at the RB560 last fall. It is the replacement for the BR7090. The roll-belt system is pretty much unchanged. The basic principles of the net system are unchanged, but the actuator is totally different, and many other things were changed as well. There is room for two rolls of net up front. The pickup and stuffer are totally different, and the design appears to have been borrowed from JD.

I have a BR780A, been happy with it. Considering buying another or a BR7090.

In my opinion, any color baler of recent model should work fine in hay.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

This would be a tough choice for me. I'm a john deere man. I will never own one of the premium round balers because I don't have the tractor to utilize it. But john deere balers are the best of the best and new Hollands are good too. For my set up it would be a john deere. But if I was baling with just a tractor and baler. (No rake baler combination like I use) then I would go with the 560. I would be more interested in a "460" 4x6 baler like the 560 but that would be it. I do not like the br balers.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The 560 was just built to compete with the 569 premium from deere. It probably won't compete very well but it would be a cheaper option probably. Without a doubt I would say it's still a superb baler


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I would go green, no doubt. Got a 568 premium, few new teeth and a bearing or two it's been awesome through 13,000 bales


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

I put 7500+ on mine last yr. I have a jd dealer 8 miles from my house and nh is 45 min away. I bale at 8/10 mph and use 12 wheel sitrex rake. They are all going to break at some point. But ten grand more for a baler that can't keep up in my experience. No way. I ran cattle for a guy he bought a 468 jd brand new and it just won't kick out as many per hour. Don't get me wrong I have no probs other than price so why pay green prices.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

All I run are deere balers, I too bale from 8-10 mph and bale behind a 16 wheel rake and 90% of the time wishing I had an even bigger rake.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Gotta love it Green or red BTW

Which came first. Chicks or the egg?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

clowers said:


> Gotta love it Green or red BTW
> 
> Which came first. Chicks or the egg?


VERMEER!!!! LOL


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Nitram said:


> VERMEER!!!! LOL


You beat me to it Nitram,LOL.

I bale at 9-14 mph with a Vermeer 605 SM with power feeder.

Honestly they are all pretty good balers now days,and it seems EVERY brand will have a lemon here and there even JD.

A lot of times it comes down to dealer support,fixing and issue,etc.Some dealers don't know sqwaut about balers they are worried about tractors and combines.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> I bale at 9-14 mph with a Vermeer 605 SM with power feeder.


Above 10 my pickup seems to start leaving hay behind.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Above 10 my pickup seems to start leaving hay behind.


I let some air out of the tires to run pickup closer to the ground.Think I have 7# in them.I normally don't go 14 but have if a storm is brewing.Most of the time I run 9 in first cut and 12 in 2-3-4th cuttings.2-13" swaths V raked together.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I tried baling at night with my JD468SS but I had to stop because the head lights could not catch up.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Turn back lights on should be fine


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nitram said:


> Turn back lights on should be fine


Or drive in reverse.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The one you want is in the ad to your right......


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Dawg
It's also the new one I would like to have.


----------



## jrwhit04 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses, I do appreciate it. Our current baler is a BR 780 standard pickup width, and it's an early one I know, but can't remember the year off the top of my head. My grandpa bought it new, and actually, they took one back and gave him this one, so it's our second one technically that we have had issues with. It gobbles up the hay and makes a beautiful bale, when it's working right. The main issues we have had are with the twine system and with belts walking and flipping over. The twine system would tie, get to the end of the cycle, cut the twine, then cycle again. I had two dealers look at it, everyone tell me it "should" work, then get home and it would do the same thing. I finally got it working "most" of the time over the last 3 years, the problem ended up being a bushing that was out of tollerance on the arm that triggers the twine to start and stop tying. The belt walking/flipping issue was most likely an issue with the operator. When my grandpa was doing all the baling, he could flip a belt when starting one in no time flat but my brother, dad and I don't have that issue.

Other than those two nagging issues, we have had bearings on the rollers go out, one of the main rollers in the floor had to be replaced, a tooth holding bar in the pickup let go while running tearing up some of the pickup and strippers. We are good with greese too, greese it everytime we get on it so I can't blame any of this on lack of maintence.

One thing that I have noticed, I rarley hear anyone say anything negative about the Deere balers, people mostly compare New Holland to the Deere. So, if I want the best baler, why get something that might be as good as the Deere, when I could just get the Deere? That's a hard conclusion to arrive at for me, as my family farm has been Red (New Holland, IH and now Case IH) since the 1940's. We actually have an old Super C Farmall sitting around that was bought new back in the day, so "Going Green" is a tough pill for me to swallow.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If it hurts too bad get a can of paint and pizz off everyone! Lol


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

John Deere has there share of problems also. The most prevalent is roll or roll shaft breakage. It may not occur in all areas of the country, but in our area where a lot of silage hay is being baled, they are known to break. If you look at the improvements on the 9 series over the previous models you will see several improvements. No company will make an improvement if the previous design was fail safe and did not cause a problem in productivity. Hopefully any of the changes either company makes will make the balers a better product.

Which of the new models will be best going forth is an unanswered question and only time will tell. In my opinion it is more important to buy where you have service support.

Comparing your baler with either a 9 series Deere or a NH 560 is like comparing apples and oranges. Both companies have made strides in the last ten years in improving their products. Most of the improvements you will not notice if you do not know what to look for. Most of the complaints of the BR's you see on this site deal with the early models. Unfortunately once a customer has a bad experience with a product it is difficult for that customer to go back to that brand at a later date because he is still comparing his experience of an older product to a new product from a competitive brand.

Your issues of the rolls and bearings have been addressed. The problem with the pickup was probably just a fluke, it should not have happened but as the saying goes crap happens. Your tying issue should have been addressed by your dealers. There are only two components that will cause your problem. The belt flipping for the most part is operator induced. Sometimes it just can not be helped, but the operator can certainly minimize the problem. I have also observed that a lot of the posters here run 4ft wide machines. It is much easier to bale with a 4ft wide baler than a 5ft wide baler especially on hills.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Its a little old but I run a BR7060 and I love it. Only issues I have had I will tag operator error. That being said I have baled beside an older JD and I could run circles around it.....or would have if they didn't have an extra 65 horses out front of theirs in the thick stuff. Anyways what I am saying is which ever you go with (pricing and financing for the options is my biggest factor) I think you will be very satisfied!


----------



## jrwhit04 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks mike10, that was a very informative and thought provoking post. I have looked at the newer BR baler and seen that some of my issues have been addressed, but as you said it's still difficult to get that taste out of your mouth when you have had a bad experience. And I agree with you on the belts flipping over, that was completely (or mostly) operator induced and when my grandpa stopped baling the problem magically dissapeared. One thing your post did make me realize, is that my dealer support on this current baler has been very unimpressive. The sales guys and managers are great, and have tried to help us out and lent us machines and stuff like that to keep us going when our baler goes down but the support we have gotten from the shop guys, the technical support and knowledge of how the machine works just isn't there. I guess I need to ask around and see how the John Deere dealer in the area does.

Thanks again for all the comments, much appreciated.


----------



## German Farmer (Apr 14, 2014)

Ran Deere Balers for years. Great for Straw. Never had a lot of problems with hay, but third cutting grass was not possible in September.

We run New Holland 780 now. We could bale rocks, sticks, or flour. It will eat anything.

Belt Flipping. We bought a used one-the first thing we did was put brand new belts on-complete set. Once you start repairing belts you are doomed to destruction. We have three years on new belts now and we already realize that when the second belt pops-no repairs-replace them all again. It is a huge one time cost but so is loosing 20 acres of alfalfa or 40 acres of grass hay because you were racing the rain and the belt snapped.


----------

